
Rob Pike's Structural Regular Expressions in Python - blasdel
http://code.google.com/p/sregex/
======
blasdel
<http://doc.cat-v.org/bell_labs/structural_regexps/se.pdf>

_"The current UNIX® text processing tools are weakened by the built-in concept
of a line. There is a simple notation that can describe the `shape' of files
when the typical array-of-lines picture is inadequate. That notation is
regular expressions. Using regular expressions to describe the structure in
addition to the contents of files has interesting applications, and yields
elegant methods for dealing with some problems the current tools handle
clumsily. When operations using these expressions are composed, the result is
reminiscent of shell pipelines."_

